

Brain Training Doesn’t Make You Smarter - softdev12
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/brain-training-doesn-t-make-you-smarter/

======
hackerjam
if you want to get smarter, read hacker news on a daily basis -- especially
the comments, eat healthy, and get a good nights sleep.

